# Agfa Snapscan e50 running on 9.2



## BlinnPR (Dec 11, 2004)

I have a Snapscan e50 which I registered when I first purchased a fews years ago. 

Unfortunately, at some point I needed to uninstall the software. Yesterday, December 10, I needed to reinstall the software and to my dismay couldn't find the CD that came with scanner.

Can someone recommend how I can obtain a CD with the software to install. I'm running Mac OS 9.2.

Thanks,
Steven Blinn


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, if you need the drivers you can find them here.


----------

